# Rebuildable Quad Shocks



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Any recommendations on a place in Metro Detroit that will rebuild shocks?
I have a set on my sons 03 Predator that feel harsh. I haven't messed with them, figuring they most likely need a rebuild.
Thanks.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

mcr in 
metamora


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Honda/suzuki of warren


----------

